# KICKER XS 100 - How to bypass Docking Module?



## KaKoRoT (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi guys, I have owned this amp for years now, recently bought a new car and decided to get the amp and L7 solo baric out the shed, problem is, the head unit in my car is crap and I am getting a all the freqs coming through. I could of swore it had the modules when i bought it to make it play at 60hz and 80hz, but all I have is the chips but not the actual modules.

is there a way to get round this?

thanks

Kicker XS100 here are sample pics of my amp.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Is that your amplifier or a picture of one like it?

If I remember correctly:

The MDP module is a bypass and allows all frequencies to pass.

The SWX is the subwoofer module and should include both a high pass and a low pass crossover. The little dip switches control whether the amplifier is high pass and the outputs(RCA) are lowpass or reversed with the amp being lowpass and the outputs being highpass. The chips are interchangeable for the frequency. There is both a highpass and a lowpass chip socket. 

I'm not sure what the ZRX module does.

I would love to find a manual for all of these modules because I have an EEM module and can not remember what all the dip switches do.


----------



## KaKoRoT (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but maybe I have not made my self clear.

The pic is not of my actual amp but I do have this amp. 

I dont have the ZRX or the SWX, not sure if I ever did or if its lost, so right now I need the amp to work on low pass, rather than on bypass. but as all I have is the little brown chips and no modules i was wondering if there is anything i can buy or do to make the sub play like a sub.


----------



## KaKoRoT (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, but maybe I have not made my self clear.

The pic is not of my actual amp but I do have this amp. 

I dont have the ZRX or the SWX, not sure if I ever did or if its lost, so right now I need the amp to work on low pass, rather than on bypass. but as all I have is the little brown chips and no modules i was wondering if there is anything i can buy or do to make the sub play like a sub.


----------



## KaKoRoT (Mar 14, 2009)

its ok, did some research going to go buy an electronic sub crossover.

thanks anyway


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

there is a guy on ebay usually has a couple modules on there. I have bought the TWX (tweeter) from him and will be buying th MRX soon. I'm pretty sure he has an SWX listed. His name is *imeverlast*. The ZRX is low pass only and only for the amp it is in (I think) where as SWX is low and high so you can have it low for the XS and send the High pass to another amp.

I may have a ZRX laying around i can sell you....have to look. They are pretty pricey online. You could almost buy a ZR120 or 240 with the module for not much more than module itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

get aholf of GEO on this forum, I am pretty sure he can tell you how to bypass the docking modules


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

he is already bypassing it by using the MDP module.

oh, wait...looks like he doesnt even have that one. I know I have one I could let go of for not too much. Let me know.


----------



## KaKoRoT (Mar 14, 2009)

I have an MDP, but you not understanding what I am asking.

right now the amp is pushing out all freqs because all freqs is coming through the amp.

what I want to do is have it only accept or send a low pass freq. but I dont have the other modules to do it. only the MDP and the small 60hz and 80hz chips.

my question was is there a way to make it use the chips with out the module?

my answer at the moment is buying a crossover. simple.

is it me or do you guys skim read?


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually...I told you I have a spare ZRX module and I gave you the name of an Ebay seller that has several SWX's available...which is exactly what you need. Dont buy an external x-over....way more hassle and money if all you need is to low pass you XS. The SWX will low pass the amp its in and high pass out. $40-50 and its plug-n-play.

And Beatsdownlow told you who could help you bypass if that was an option.

And no you cant use the chips with out the modules.

Do londoners just ignore help?


----------



## kickerfx4 (Sep 10, 2007)

i used to have one of those when i was a kicker nut...very powerful and ratted at 100 watts i believe....i was known as a cheater amp


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hey guy, This is Imeverlast. AKA The KICKERMAN. or Md Beames - whatever. LOL

I realize I might be a little late on the subject here But i was just googling around and came accross your disscussion.

if you still have a need - 

i will send you ANY manual you want free - just ask. and yes i have the modules so just let me know what ones you want or need and that shall be done. 

I have been slowly running out of some models. for instance I believe i just hit the rock bottom Of the RGX's - 

Anyway - Hit Me up. I have all sorts of things that would be helpful if you have 1 blown tweet - say R19? R25? I can hook you up and you dont have buy a whole new set - see? stuff like that. 

EEM factory manual can be in your Face in seconds - just ask. 

Hope this helps. doesn't matter how long it's been. hit me Up I been doing this for 13 years now. same O same O. imeverlast - eBay style - you can contact me there and I wil shoot you a email back through [email protected] or just write direct. doesn't matter. justlet me know who you are and what you want.

imeverlast*


----------



## ampdout (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't have any modules for my kicker zr240. I did a bypass I found on a forum and it allows highs...very loud highs..I want lows because my amp is used for subs ..is there a bypass for lows?


----------



## ampdout (Feb 1, 2014)

Kickerman do you know how to bypass the docking modules completely? I did a bypass but its a bypass for nothing but highs and I want lows!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a subwoofer module if you need one.$25 shipped.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't know why you would only get highs, do you have your signal xover'ed?


Image is from Perry, hope he doesn't mind me using it if he does mod's please remove it.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

ampdout said:


> Kickerman do you know how to bypass the docking modules completely? I did a bypass but its a bypass for nothing but highs and I want lows!


Hello. 

I have no clue what you did to by pass. when you use a bypass you allow all the signal to reach the output. the full signal, the crap and everything. a By pass is only used if the amps (More than one) are daisy chained and what it does is allow the first amp that is already equipped with a module, process the signal to the second amp and so on. 3rd 4th and one if you like. 

all the amps have to have a module though. The other use for a bypass module in a SINGLE amp would be if you have the signal Pre amp processed. or if you are using Inline processors. 

you do not want to run uncleaned full signals to your tweets, mids or subs EVER unless you just want to cook them up and use them for stinky paper weights. 

I have never had to Make a module By Pass because I have by pass modules but I could do it. you just have to know what contacts to bridge and that can bee seen if you have a By pass module right there and you have the back off the amp to see where the regular module bypass goes in. then just duplicate that action and make a card that simulates the MDP.

No By pass is going to work for highs or lows on it's own though. you have to have a TWX for Highs, MRX for Mods and there are several options for Bass, off the top of my head SWX, RGX, ZRX <-- (zrx does not process for secondary amps and has no removable chips ) KEQ, EEM, EQM, AEQ, there are more, thats just of the top of my head. form what you stated you have i think you will need SWX or RGX with 80Hz chip sets. they will allow 60Hz 80 Hz and 100 Hz. 

zrx is the one that came with the ZR amps installed. SWX is a Bass upgrade is bad to the bone for the bridged ( Mono ) mode for the ZR'z The RGX is cool because it allows for the remote gain to be up on the dash and still acts exactly as the SWX. Like the DX 350 and dx700 do. DX are already D class though. your ZR is a/b. 4 ohm stable. DX are 2ohm. you can run a zr at 2 but it will get hot and you have to watch what you are doing because of that. 

getting off track now. let me know what Questions you have. BEFORE you blow something. LOL 

TTYL./


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

pre amp signal processing will fix you up if you are running MDP Bypass. so say you are running KX3 Or KQ3 you could set your sub out in that for the signal you want the amp to play. Just be aware that the amp your out put wires go to will push every signal you send it. if you are sending a poop signal it will get amplified and shot straight to your subs. I haven't ever had to do this. If i use pre amp, i still use the proper module for the job just to be 100%. i dont see why it would not work though. 

also if you have some gnarly inlines that could handle the power you could filter a full signal . haven't seen any that would do with the massive power I push to subs however. but tweets are done like that frequently.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Plus.
The all the modules I have seen have a switch on them to bypass the crossover circuit.


----------



## ampdout (Feb 1, 2014)

For my bypass I did what's shown in the pic on a few post up. I linked the upper left most with the bottom left most and the upper right most with the bottom right most. It boosted the amp so I could at least hear the music coming from the amp. Without bypass I couldn't hear anything. It doesn't bump my sub's tho it just turned them into large speakers instead of sub's.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

ampdout said:


> Kickerman do you know how to bypass the docking modules completely? I did a bypass but its a bypass for nothing but highs and I want lows!


when you use a bypass module or make one ( I think I know what you are talking about, because the mdp really just bridges connections in the riser tower) I haven't ever had to do that because I have mdp modules. but anyway. 
when you use a mdp you are not just allowing highs. You are allowing full signal. you do not want to push full range into your highs anymore than your lows. little late on this, you may have already blown your highs doing that eh? 
anyway. to run highs you have to have a twx, to run mids you run mrx and to lows most people pick RGX or SWX but it just depends on your system. if its free air you might like eem better. all teh modules are for a specific purpose.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I had tricky Ricky do bypass on my dx700. I. Used a processor to send signal to the amp that wanted. Still got ! Thanks Ricky ! It's beast still.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> I had tricky Ricky do bypass on my dx700. I. Used a processor to send signal to the amp that wanted. Still got ! Thanks Ricky ! It's beast still.


no kidding, wow I never even thought about using a bypass module on a class D. 
I wonder if that effects the gain since your signals being processed in a different place and the gain plug in is on the end of the dX models. 

crazy to wrap my brain around at the moment. something doesn't seem right with what I'm thinking.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

ampdout said:


> For my bypass I did what's shown in the pic on a few post up. I linked the upper left most with the bottom left most and the upper right most with the bottom right most. It boosted the amp so I could at least hear the music coming from the amp. Without bypass I couldn't hear anything. It doesn't bump my sub's tho it just turned them into large speakers instead of sub's.


when you don't have a module in and you are running any kind of power at all, even residual. You are frying your amp. 

when you use Bypass and you are running subs, you are frying your subs. you have to have a signal processor that eliminates the frequencies that your particular speaker, sub, tweeter, or whatever will not like.and only allows the frequencies it dose like. Otherwise it will cook. period. 

That's just the way it is. that is why a crappy amp that reports its watts out to be phenomenal will blow a sub that is awesome. and people that have no clue will say the amp was so great that the stupid sub could not handle it. LOL and blame the mfg of the sub for making a crappy product. Or the seller for selling sub standard goods. when really is the the persons fault for not knowing what he is doing. even now, people that have no idea are reading this and saying to themselves " he aint talking to me" LOL. No Joke. 

never ever run power to a kicker amp that has a module docking port if you don't have a module in the amp. never take one out, never wiggle it around. it only takes one time doing the wrong thing to fry it. you might get away with it 36 times. 37 could be the end of your amp. 

i don't know why anyone would run a full signal to a sub unless they just wanted to ruin it.


----------



## max13b2 (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey iameverlast! I have a question that I need some help on please!
I have 2 ZR360s, a ZR120 for my component set and 1 SWX module. I run the SWX in the ZR120 set to highpass on the internal and lowpass to the output RCAs, then daisy chain the 2 ZR360 as they are receiving the lowpass signal. BUT, I also need a subsonic filter for the ZR360s now. I read that I could get a ASW module and run it without any chips in it and it would give me a highpass at 25Hz at 24Db slope, essentially the subsonic filter I'm looking for, right? Is the ASW and the SWX the same module? Do you have any of these or any modules I can use as a subsonic filter?I cannot seem to find one anywhere! Thank you very much for any and all of your help!


----------



## Bigced45 (May 16, 2020)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have a subwoofer module if you need one.$25 shipped.


Is it still available?


----------



## Bigced45 (May 16, 2020)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have a subwoofer module if you need one.$25 shipped.


Is the module still available?


----------



## billybonnie707 (12 mo ago)

22689 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have no clue what you did to by pass. when you use a bypass you allow all the signal to reach the output. the full signal, the crap and everything. a By pass is only used if the amps (More than one) are daisy chained and what it does is allow the first amp that is already equipped with a module, process the signal to the second amp and so on. 3rd 4th and one if you like.
> 
> ...


I have a ZR360 with a MRX module. Do you have a remote yeah module with a gain knob and cord?


----------

